#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-03
<rohff> Bijour a tous
<Abdelhak> slt tlm
<Off> hey
<amintheone> slt
<Abdelhak> slt amintheone
<amintheone> alors vous avez decider qui seront les responsable et adjoint ?
<Abdelhak> nn, pas encore
<Abdelhak> on va discuter sur ça après le 15
<amintheone> ok
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-04
<rooisto47> salam 3likoum!
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-05
<oix> plop
<oix> yo tshik 
<oix> il se passe quoi avec FB ?
<oix> il me dit que c'est en hors-ligne :/
<tshik> pour moi c normal 
<oix> pour moi ça marche pas :/
<tshik> t'arrive pas a te conecté ?
<tshik> wela koi ?
<oix> je suis en ligne, je discute avec les autres sur FB normal, il n'y a qu'avec le groupe que j'ai un blem
<tshik> hummm bizard ... essai de te deco et re conecté
<oix> ok
<oix> oups, tshik comment on ouvre le truc de discussion du groupe ?
<oix> c'est bon
<oix> j'ai compris le truc !
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-06
<rohff> Bijour a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-07
<oix> plop chawki 
<chawki> Ohi
<chawki> :p
<chawki> ya du monde ici
<oix> non, là y a quasi personne, c'est vendredi, et la journée en plus !
<oix> il y a juste toi, moi et Off , mais Off je crois qu'il dort encore :p
<chawki> ah ok
<chawki> les autres c des "services" ou des sites
<chawki> j'ai compri
<oix> des Bots plus exactement
<chawki> ok
<oix> c'est toujours plus agréable de troller en groupe :p mais là y a pas grand monde c'est vrai
<oix> et ce soir c'est ici qu'on fera la réunion
<chawki> ok cool
<chawki> ça fait plaisir :p
<oix> il y a ce salon pour ubuntu-dz, mais il y a aussi un pour linuxdz tu sais ?
<chawki> ah bon
<oix> ouais, #linuxdz
<oix> touche droite sur #linuxdz et tu le rejoint ;)
<chawki> c bon
<chawki> je me débrouille bien :p
<oix> ouais :)
<oix> plop
<cortexdz_> ;)
<cortexdz_> simple test
<cortexdz> ^_^
<oix> re cortexdz 
<cortexdz> hello world!
<cortexdz> :p
<Abdelhak> slt tlm
<pein> bonsorir Abdelhak cortexdz 
<Abdelhak> bsr pein
<Scodetto> Salut tout le monde
<Eddoud> bonsoir tout le monde
<Scodetto> slt Eddoud
<Off> bon, on va faire des tests
<pein> de censure ? :D
<Off> Mais non
<Abdelhak> bsr Scodetto Eddoud
<Scodetto> bonsoir Abdelhak
<Off> mh
<Off> meh
<IdrisZ> Salam
<Eddoud> il est 21h 2 
<Eddoud> on commence ou pas 
<Eddoud> ?
<IdrisZ> suis pret et j'attend
<cortexdz> ...
<Off> d'accord.
<Off> donc, j'ai pas tout les droits.
<Scodetto> ant mieux pour nous ;)
<pein> un peu de patience s'il vous plait :)
<Off> Scodetto: Non, pas tant mieux.
<Scodetto> OiX doit être pris par les emeutes qui ont éclaté à Tizi
<Off> tu t'en rendras compte plus tard.
<Off> :-)
<pein> ping Abdelhak 
<Scodetto> off tu me kick je le dis à maman ok ;)
<Off> Scodetto: il vient de m'appeler, il n'a pas trouvé un coin pour se connecter
<Abdelhak> pardon, j'étais pas devant le pc
<Off> Scodetto: qui te dit que j'vais te kicker ? :-)
<Off> si tu reste sage, y'aura pas de problème.
<Scodetto> off, un souhait que je prend pour réalité
<Abdelhak> oix m'a appelé depuis quelques min
<Abdelhak> il a une déconnexion
<Off> ouep
<Off> Scodetto: c'était moi teste, pour info ;-)
<Scodetto> il ferai mieux de venir se connecter depuis chez moi ;)
<Off> tese*
<bonois23> salem a toute l'equipe
<Abdelhak> salem bonois23
<Scodetto> Salut bonois23
<zaki> salam
<Scodetto> (el annabi)
<bonois23> je suis en retard de 05 minutes je crois
<Abdelhak> donc mes collègues, on commence
<zaki> ok 3ala barakati allah 
<bonois23> ;)
<bonois23> no comment
<Abdelhak> bon, je vs présente le récap des candidatures après une semaine de la réunion de réactivation
<bonois23> les presentations ou le travail
<Abdelhak> je suis candidat pour le coordinateur du groupe "Relations avec les clubs et les universités" et l'adjoint du groupe "Événements".
<bonois23> de quel pays 
<Abdelhak> Amintheone candidat pour l'adjoint du groupe "Sites web et technique" et l'adjoint du groupe "Rédaction et communication".
<Abdelhak> delphiexile candidat pour le groupe "Relations avec les clubs et les universités" sans préciser la tâche
<Abdelhak> "AGHILÈS Aït-Larbi" candidat pour le coordinateur du groupe "Rédaction et communication".
<Abdelhak> IdrisZ candidat pour l'adjoint du groupe "Événements".
<bonois23> abdelhak ces candidats sont ils present !!!
<Abdelhak> Oix candidat pour les groupes "Événements" et "Rédaction et communication" sans préciser la tâche.
<Abdelhak> bonois23 a proposé une représentation professionnelle.
<bonois23> ah !
<Abdelhak> bonois23 : IdrisZ est là
<IdrisZ> :)
<Abdelhak> Oix a un pbm de connexion
<Abdelhak> les autres ?
<Abdelhak> et voilà, les candidatures jusqu'aujourd'hui.
<Abdelhak> à vs la parole
<Eddoud> j'adhère avec bonois23 pour les présentations 
<Abdelhak> Off, cortexdz, pein, Scodetto et zaki ??
<cortexdz> personelemnt jconnais pas grand monde ici
<cortexdz> mise à part eddoud et OiX
<cortexdz> je decouvre
<cortexdz> ;)
<bonois23> moi aussi 
<bonois23> qui est l'admin ici 
<Scodetto> Et moi je ne veux en aucun cas m'engager dans quoique ce soit ;)
<bonois23> oix constantine 
<Scodetto> c'est Off, bonois23
<bonois23> off pour 
<Scodetto> l'admin
<Abdelhak> Scodetto mé il faut que n'engager pr pousser la communauté
<bonois23> alors a toi scodetto 
<Abdelhak> que ns engager
<Eddoud> il ne faut pas fermer les groupes
<Abdelhak> une information, la date limite des candidatures : 15/01
<bonois23> scodetto 
<Scodetto> perso je suis une personne qui, si elle s'engage, mène son engagement à bout. Donc je prefere observer
<Scodetto> oui bonois23 ?
<bonois23> c'est toi l'admin du groupe 
<Abdelhak> Scodetto, même pr moi
<IdrisZ> scodetto , je crois meme pour les autres 
<Abdelhak> je suis là pr travailler
<Abdelhak> pr réactiver ce groupe
<bonois23> abdelhak c'est toi l'iniatiateur 
<Scodetto> il y a travailler et travailler, je ne veux pas plomber l'ambiance 
<Abdelhak> nn, mé le réactiveur :)
<bonois23> @abdelhak pourquoi 
<Scodetto> mais je suis un "ancien" de cette communauté, 3/4 des gens qui adhèrent le font pour "la classe"
<Abdelhak> Scodetto et chers collègues, je suis enseignant et j'ai plein de travail à faire
<Abdelhak> les préparations, la thèse et d'autres choses
<zaki> je suis un etudiant info a constantine , mais franchement je ss pas en quoi je p aider ( vu que je suis pas un tres bon conaisseur en linux)
<bonois23> bienvenu zaki 
<Scodetto> Abdelhak, on est tous des personnes prises ;)
<Abdelhak> mé je veux faire quelque chose ici
<bonois23> eh bien abdelhak c'est bien on discute et apres on fera notre boulot mais aujourdhui greve de faim .
<bonois23> sourire !!!
<Eddoud> moi humblement j'ai initié la première Linux install party 
<Abdelhak> oui, bienvenu zaki
<bonois23> zaki quelle distribution tu utilise
<zaki> ubuntu 10.10
<Eddoud> je peux aider dans ce sens
<bonois23> eddoud tu as dit
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, je propose une chose
<Eddoud> oui celle du 30/06/09
<Scodetto> Pour le moment on est pas dans qui a fait quoi et qui a la plus grosse, on veut (du moins je veux) juste savoir qui est là pour durer.
<bonois23> de mon coté j'avoue depuis 03 ans pour ubuntu
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : Abdelkader nn ?
<Eddoud> oui 
<bonois23> le plus jeune 
<Abdelhak> ok
<Eddoud> oui en comptant à l'envers 
<bonois23> meme a 50 ans on peut restez jeune avec linux
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, je propose une chose
<bonois23> eddoud pro ou etudiant
<IdrisZ> vas y abdelhak
<Eddoud> Dirlo ;)
<zaki> oui , on ecoute 
<Abdelhak> chacun présente son nom, fonction et la ville comme la réunion passée
<bonois23> oui abdelhak on n'est pas encore collegues sourire !!!
<Abdelhak> ensuite, l'ordre du jour
<bonois23> par odre alphabetique 
<Abdelhak> mé parmi les notions d'Ubuntu : humanité c-à-d on'est déjà des collègues :)
<Abdelhak> je commence, FAREH Abdelhak, enseignant, Médéa
<ahmed80dz> bonsoir
<bonois23> bien ubuntu ca 
<bonois23> for human ...
<bonois23> a toi ahmed
<Scodetto> slt ahmed80dz
<Abdelhak> bonois23  c t tour
<bonois23> non ahmed
<Abdelhak> bsr ahmed80dz
<ahmed80dz> ounis ahmed operateur machine (pour le moment) alger
<Abdelhak> bonois23 ?
<bonois23> pour ma part je dirais secteur des Télécommunications .
<bonois23> opérateur Télécom
<IdrisZ> nom, prénom ?
<bonois23> abdelbaki Yacine
<IdrisZ> ville :D 
<bonois23> Annaba beach 
<IdrisZ> hahaha merci , lasuite 
<bonois23> pere de 02 enfants
<Abdelhak> cortexdz ?
<bonois23> 22 ans de travail 
<Abdelhak> bonois23 Allah ybarek
<cortexdz> Omar, etudiant informatique, USTHB ^_^
<Abdelhak> nom, prénom
<Scodetto> Khaled HAMI (aussi connu sous le doux nom de Mario), 23 ans étudiant en Chimie, Gérant d'une SNC de BTPH, Tizi-Ouzou.
<bonois23> etudiant et gerant 
<cortexdz> Omar AKHAM
<bonois23> alleh ebarek
<Scodetto> allah isselmek
<Abdelhak> Eddoud ?
<IdrisZ> IDRIS Zineddine, Etudiant info, Toulouse, ville natale: Bejaia 
<bonois23> au moins quelqu'un de chez nous a toulouse 
<Eddoud> Abdelkader Eddoud responsable Campus Numérique Francophone d'Alger 
<Eddoud> USTHB
<Scodetto> Bientot un second bonois ;) 
<bonois23> ah ah 
<Eddoud> Linuxien depuis 96
<Abdelhak> mes "collègues" Allah ybarek
<Eddoud> Admin reseau et système pour le bureau Maghreb (AUF)
<bonois23> linuxien depuis aujourdhui
<Scodetto> IdrisZ Toulouse (Paul Sabatier) ?
<IdrisZ> Oui :)
<Scodetto> On sera voisin l'an prochain ^^
<Abdelhak> pein ?
<IdrisZ> inchalah , si je reste ici ; )
<Scodetto> ;)
<bonois23> in challah
<Abdelhak> ping pein
<Abdelhak> donc zaki ??
<bonois23> eddoud responsable campus numérique a alger
<zaki> mohamed zaki chellali ,21 ans etudiant en informatique (Master 2), Constantine :)
<bonois23> oui zaki
<IdrisZ> on continue par ordre , locobot_5 ? 
<bonois23> oui
<Scodetto> IdrisZ c'est un bot
<Abdelhak> IdrisZ : ils sont des bots
<pein_> Pein, étudiant en architecture, Khenchela.
<IdrisZ> ok
<Eddoud> oui 
<Abdelhak> et voilà le PV de la réunion du 31/12
<bonois23> bonne equipe ...
<Abdelhak> Le 31/12/2010 à 22:00 GMT+1 s'est tenue une réunion sur le salon IRC de la team #ubuntu-dz, serveur freenode
<Abdelhak> Le thème : Réactivation d'#ubuntu-dz
<Abdelhak> La réunion a été présidée par Abdelhak (Abdelhack FAREH).
<Abdelhak> Les points devant être soulevés lors de la réunion  :
<Abdelhak> - La reconstitution du comité de gestion.
<Abdelhak> - Les objectifs à réaliser pour 2011.
<Abdelhak> - Un plan d'activités.
<Abdelhak> Après débat, il a été décidé de :
<Abdelhak> Décision de reprendre #ubuntu-dz dès le début. Décision de créer 4 groupes :  - Relation avec les clubs et les universités.- Événements. - Sites web et Technique. - Rédaction et communication.  Chaque groupe aura un coordinateur et un adjoint. Faire une (01) réunion en ligne (sur le canal IRC de la team) par mois. Décision du jour sur la ML.  Faire deux (02) réunions physique par année. Décision des jours sur la ML. Candidature à deveni
<Abdelhak> Les candidats peuvent se proposer dès maintenant.
<Abdelhak> La date de proposition des candidatures est limité au 15 Janvier. Décisions de prise des fonctions des coordinateurs et adjoints des groupes le 31/01/2011.  La réunion n'a pas pu prendre fin, mais nous espérons pouvoir la poursuivre le vendredi 7 Janvier à 21:00 GMT+1
<Abdelhak> juste pr avoir une idée, ensuite on va continuer
<bonois23> ok on commence
<bonois23> les candidats justifie leur canditature 
<Scodetto> Off tu es off ?
<Off> oui
<IdrisZ> l'ordre de jour ? on reprend les derniers points ?
<bonois23> oui 
<Abdelhak1> ok
<bonois23> bienvenu au retardataires
<bonois23> qui est off
<Abdelhak1> chawki : présentez-vs ?
<Abdelhak1> avant de continuer avec les deux derniers points
<chawki> ah désolé
<chawki> OiX m'a invité
<chawki> je suis pas un ubuntuiste :D
<Abdelhak> l'essentiel, la date limite des candidatures : 15/01
<Scodetto> chawki pas un ubuntiste... pour le moment 
<Scodetto> ;)
<chawki> pour tjr dsl
<chawki> :D
<chawki> j'etai sous debian autre fois
<chawki> donc je sais a quoi ressemble ubuntu
<Scodetto> pas vraiment 
<chawki> et je l'ai installé pour un amie
<chawki> -e
<bonois23> c'est la fedora qui est pour les filles 
<Scodetto> Ubuntu est à base de Debian mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on a vu Debian qu'on connait Ubuntu 
<chawki> j'ai une petite idée bark
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, on passe au deuxième point
<bonois23> la petite fille de la debian pour te rassurer
<Abdelhak> les objectifs de l'année 2011
<samy> Salam 
<Scodetto> le sucre à moins de 100Da
<Scodetto> lol
<bonois23> je prefere pour 2012
<Abdelhak> salam samy
<bonois23> in challah
<Scodetto> Salam samy
<amintheone> bonsoir tt le monde
<Scodetto> slt aminetheone
<bonois23> slt amine
<Abdelhak> et voilà, l'un des candidats aminetheone
<bonois23> candidat pour !!
<Abdelhak> samy : présentez-vs SVP
<amintheone> désolé pour le retard
<Abdelhak> nom et prénom, fonction et la ville
<samy> bouchaib samy, chercheur, Alger
<amintheone> alors vous en etes ou ?
<Abdelhak> et voilà, l'AUF est là :)
<samy> :)
<bonois23> samy salutations
<samy> je ne suis pas AUF ;)
<samy> CDER.DZ
<bonois23> CDER qui veux dire
<Abdelhak> oui, je c mé formateur AUF
<Abdelhak> ;-)
<samy> effectivement
<bonois23> samy la recherche s'interresse a ubuntu ou c'est personnel
<samy> Centre de developpement des Energies renouvelables (CDER)
<bonois23> desertec
<samy> oui la Recharche s'intersse 
<samy> http://www.toolinux.com/Ecole-de-printemps-2010-sur-les
<IdrisZ> :)
<Scodetto> interessant Samy j'aurai besoin de tes conseils (sur le Silicium ;) 
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, on continue et ensuite, on discute
<IdrisZ> ok
<Abdelhak> ça fait déjà une heure passée
<amintheone> je vois que OIX est absent
<Abdelhak> oui, OIX a un pbm de connexion
<samy> pas de soucis ... ok on continue
<bonois23> vas y
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, j'insiste pr constituer le comité de gestion
<Abdelhak> au moins pr réactiver cette communauté
<bonois23> comité de gestion d quoi 
<Abdelhak> le comité de gestion de la communauté UBUNTU-DZ
<Abdelhak> je vs ai déjà annoncé le PV de la réunion du 31/12
<Abdelhak> la date limite des candidatures : 15/01/2011
<bonois23> on est le 07
<Abdelhak> Décision de créer 4 groupes :  - Relation avec les clubs et les universités.- Événements. - Sites web et Technique. - Rédaction et communication.  Chaque groupe aura un coordinateur et un adjoint.
<Abdelhak> c'est une partie du PV
<bonois23> relation avec l'entreprise
<bonois23> relation avec la gestion d'un site 
<Abdelhak> bonois23  a proposé un représentation professionnelle de l'Ubuntu-dz (relations avec les entreprises)
<bonois23> relation avec d'autres communautés
<bonois23> relation avec des boutiques
<bonois23> www.mpcdz.com
<Abdelhak> avant de passer au point suivant, je veux savoir vos avis
<bonois23> j'aimerais bien une boutique pour ubuntu dz
<bonois23> e-commerce 
<amintheone> une boutique ?
<amintheone> comment au juste ?
<bonois23> ou recuperer sa distribution le plus proche possible
<bonois23> human contact 
<IdrisZ> oui une boutique je suis d'accord, mais attendez, on se leve d'abord
<bonois23> on est les seuls utlisateurs dans le monde
<Off> bonois23: non, on est pas les seuls
<Abdelhak> bonois23 ; mé on veut commencer par un petit comité et ensuite, on va voir
<samy> c'est trop tot pour penser a une boutique !! 
<bonois23> oui je le sais depuis que je suis rentrez au telecom en 1984
<Abdelhak> et oui, samy
<bonois23> ma premiere connexion 3615 d'algerie 
<bonois23> en mode teletexte
<bonois23> qui pourrait s'occupez du devollepement du site ubuntu-dz.org
<amintheone> je fait du developpement web
<amintheone> mais je ne dis pas que je vais faire le site tout seul
<amintheone> je propose une repartition des taches
<Abdelhak> c'est le groupe "Sites web et Technique" qui s'occupe du développement du site
<bonois23> oui 
<bonois23> un modele amine
<samy> :quit
<bonois23> cms blog 
<bonois23> samy bye
<bonois23> amine 
<amintheone> wi
<amintheone> je pense qu'on devrait d'abord élire le responsable du gourpe site web et techniques
<bonois23> peut on mettre en place le site ubuntu-dz.org 
<bonois23> qui est ton adjoint amine
<Abdelhak> exactement, je suis d'accord avec amintheone
<Off> faut d'abord être accepté comme une locoteam, bonois23 
<amintheone> on l'ai ps encore ?????
<Off> Ben non
<Scodetto> lol
<Scodetto> c'est l'objectif principal
<bonois23> quel est le point qui manque pour une proposition sans douleur
<bonois23> condition de la locoteam
<Abdelhak> bonois23 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto 
<Abdelhak> parmi vs, qui veut proposer sa candidature ?
<Abdelhak> pr le coordinateur ou l'adjoint de l'un des 4 groupes
<Eddoud> je pose une question que devient les anciens coordinateurs ?
<bonois23> personne ne perd sa place
<amintheone> comme je l'ai dèja dit je me pose condidat pr les poste d'adjoint dans le groupe /sites & technique/ et /redaction/
<bonois23> la loco a besoin de quoi et d qui 
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : ils sont hors service depuis longtemps
<Off> Eddoud: la question est plutôt, y'en avait-il ?
<Off> :-)
<bonois23> il y a un debut a tout
<bonois23> pas aussi vieux que ca 
<Eddoud> il y a des noms qui sont enregistrés chez ubuntu 
<bonois23> vous connnaissez bien butterfly
<Eddoud> oui 
<bonois23> ils sont combien 
<Eddoud> que devient Djalil Oulmane
<Eddoud> ?
<bonois23> pas d'internet
<Eddoud> c'est lui qui a crée la team 
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : oui,  j'ai essayé de les contacter pr réactiver le groupe mé sans réponse 
<Off> Eddoud: il était censé venir ce soir
<bonois23> il fait la greve pour l'huile
<Eddoud> j'ai rencontré des Responsable de Canonical à Paris 
<Off> quelle grève ? on est en weekend, bonois23 
<Eddoud> ils m'ont dit qu'il y a une Team Algérie 
<Abdelhak> SVP, mes collègues un peu de sérieux
<Eddoud> oui un peu de sérieux 
<Abdelhak> oui, mé la Team Algérie est passive depuis longtemps
<bonois23> sourire
<Abdelhak> ni activité ni site à jour ni forum ni autre chose
<Eddoud> oui je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point 
<bonois23> donc 
<Abdelhak> c pr ça, on va essayer de reconstruire le groupe
<bonois23> un recensement
<Eddoud> c'est lui l'admin de la Team 
<bonois23> et
<Eddoud> il faut lire le document sur la loco team 
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : c-à-d ??
<Eddoud> on va pas commencé à faire des comités 
<Eddoud> comme une entreprise étatique 
<Eddoud> il faut penser communauté
<Eddoud> je pose une question : qui a lu le document de Canonical sur la création des loco team 
<Eddoud> ?
<IdrisZ> pour ?
<Abdelhak> oui, mé pr activer il faut trouver un cadre de gestion, une organisation, ..etc
<cortexdz> pour savoir ce qui a comme info
<IdrisZ> il faut lire sur wiki d'ubuntu
<samy> moi non!! c'est vrai que c'est grave :-(
<Abdelhak> samy ??
<samy> on fait souvent des choses sans se baser sur les normes et le regles :(
<IdrisZ> sinon, là on essais d'avancer , on a encore des points a discutter vite fait
<samy> non je n'ai pas lu
<Abdelhak> on veut juste restructurer la communauté
<bonois23> je vais faire un poll sur mon blog avant le 15 pour voir les chances avec ubuntu en algerie
<Abdelhak> en attendant qu'on puisse prendre le contact avec l'admin
<samy> oui mais si on veut resructure la comunaut il faut bien le faire dans les regles de l'art comme l'a dir eddoud
<samy> sinon comme si on jetter de l'eau sur du sable chaud
<bonois23> on va rien inventez c'est sur
<Abdelhak> oui, mé les règles sont claires
<Eddoud> il faut donner toute les chances à ce que la loco team soit réactivée 
<samy> moi je les connais pas. desole je crois que je suis le seul a ne pas les connaitre :(
<Eddoud> ils ne faut pas penser comités :(
<Abdelhak> oui, c ça Eddoud
<samy> #
<Abdelhak> voilà l'exemple de la team Tunisie
<Abdelhak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection
<bonois23> contactez par tous les moyens l'admin 
<Eddoud> voila Bonois23
<Abdelhak> ils sont déjà approuvés
<Eddoud> je connais ceux qui ont fait la team Tunisia 
<Abdelhak> oui, je l'ai déjà contacté mé sans réponse
<scodetto> (samy jeter de l'eau sur du sable chaud donne bcp de choses, de l'enthalpie de l'energie ...)
<samy> moi j'ai essaye de le faire il y a un an rien !
<samy> j'ai abandonner 
<bonois23> scodetto arrete la politique
<samy> c t pour l'install party
<bonois23> vas y donne ton idée
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : je propose une chose
<Eddoud> oui vas y 
<Abdelhak> je propose d'organiser une réunion à Alger
<Eddoud> pas de pb 
<bonois23> la capitale des promesses
<Abdelhak> une réunion de travail de quelques heures
<Eddoud> aucun pb 
<Abdelhak> pr organiser les choses
<Eddoud> on peut la programmer sur doodle 
<Abdelhak> oui, pkoi pas
<bonois23> prenez contact de l'admin de la loco
<Abdelhak> un jeudi ou un samedi par exemple
<samy> oui je crois que c'est plus interessant de faire une reunion
<Abdelhak> et oui, il faut prendre le contact avec lui
<samy> plutot samedi 
<Abdelhak> j'ai essayé mé sans résultat
<Eddoud> l'admin : au dernières nouvelle il est en France 
<Eddoud> moi aussi j'ai essayé 
<Abdelhak> sinon, comment on va faire ??
<samy> s'il ne repond pas on contact cononical je crois que c'est toujours possible de changer de tete
<bonois23> je viens d'envoyez un email a oulmane.djalil@gmail.com
<bonois23> logiquement
<bonois23> allez je suis fatigué un peu j'ai fait un peu de peinture sur le toit pour oublié ubuntu
<bonois23> mais heureusemnt que vous etes la
<bonois23> vous connaissez le blog http://bounatlecom.wordpress.com
<Abdelhak> à mon avis, je propose de restructurer les groupes et ensuite, on va lui proposer le résultat
<bonois23> http://bounatelecom.wordpress.com
<samy> c'est bien de faire une reunion physique de contacter la loco team
<Abdelhak> ok, +1 la réunion physique
<bonois23> visite pour ce qui sont dans la meme ville
<bonois23> evitez de prendre de decision a la plce des autres abdelhak
<Eddoud> Je vous ouvre une Salle à l'USTHB 
<cortexdz> ;)
<bonois23> et on ouvre une salle pour ubuntu dans nos coeurs
<Abdelhak> ce n'est une décision Bonois23
<Abdelhak> c juste mon avis : +1
<bonois23> elle est du meme continent
<samy> si bouzareah vous arrange je peux voir avec mon directeur 
<Abdelhak> c-à-d je suis pour
<bonois23> annaba aussi
<amintheone> jsui réticent quant au reunion fisik
<Eddoud> +1 pour annaba 
<samy> laissez moi juste le temps de lire le doc de canonical 
<samy> ;)
<IdrisZ_> de ma part je ne pourrai pas etre a Alger pour bientot
<amintheone> les gens promettent de vnir et puis ne viennent pa
<bonois23> en general
<bonois23> le web pourra peut etre utile
<bonois23> irc deux fois par semaine 
<Eddoud> ça ne remplacera jamais une présence physique 
<Abdelhak> deux fois par semaine c fatiguant
<bonois23> pour les blogeurs les wikis les cms
<scodetto> alors faisons des réunions régionales, ceux de la même ville, région, pour mieux se connaitre d'abord, puis on fera une de niveau nationale
<bonois23> par exemple 
<bonois23> rassemblé les gens de chaque region
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, j'ouvre un vote pr une réunion physique
<bonois23> ou chacun sa region 
<Abdelhak> je suis d'accord scodetto
<Eddoud> +1
<Abdelhak> des réunions régionales et ensuite, une nationale
<Abdelhak> +1
<amintheone> ok pour les reunion regional
<IdrisZ_> -1
<Eddoud> mais en même temps il faut commencer par  lire le document de Canoniocal
<samy> c'est une bonne idee mais on peut toujours proposer de la visio pour ceux qui sont loins
<bonois23> provoqué chaque region a se manifesté 
<scodetto> IdrisZ si tu ne peux pas tu peux être neutre ^^
<bonois23> le lien du doc
<Eddoud> on peut faire de la visio par exemple 
<Abdelhak> oui, pkoi pas
<bonois23> sur tous les blogs algeriens
<IdrisZ_> oui je sais, mais pas ok, je vois que ça ne serra pas util
<scodetto> Aminetheone je peux contacter ceux de tizi (Oix et gedasmirak)
<scodetto> donc on peut déjà s'organiser prochainement
<Abdelhak> oui, scodetto
<amintheone> oui
<amintheone> on est combien a tizi ?
<amintheone> 4 ?
<scodetto> 4 à ma connaissance
<amintheone> c trés peu
<scodetto> c'est mieux que rien ;)
<amintheone> wi
<Abdelhak> mes collègues SVP
<Abdelhak> j'ouvre le vote pr une réunion physique
<scodetto> mais je connais des futures "collègues"
<scodetto> on saura être plus nombreux 
<amintheone> tant mieux
<Abdelhak> scodetto : les ubuntistes !!!
<Abdelhak> ça va comme ça
<Abdelhak> :)
<scodetto> oui ;)
<Abdelhak> les ubuntistes, j'ouvre le vote pr une réunion physique
<Abdelhak> région Centre à Alger
<bonois23> pas pour le moment
<Abdelhak> région Est à Annaba
<scodetto> ou faire comme les Russes, Camarades
<bonois23> autour d'un bon café
<Abdelhak> Alger : +1
<bonois23> avec un sac au dos ubuntu
<Abdelhak> allez y
<Eddoud> Alger +1
<scodetto> j'ai déjà les stickers Bonois23
<IdrisZ_> attendez SVP, ça ne sert a rien de se voir déjà physiquement tant rien n'est pret
<Off> Alger -1
<amintheone> alger +1
<samy> Alger : +1
<IdrisZ_> si vous voulez prendre des café ensemble c'est bien 
<Abdelhak> oui, pkoi pas
<IdrisZ_> mais deja sur le net, on voit pas des idées claires
<Abdelhak> ahmed80dz ??
<bonois23> logique sur le net 
<IdrisZ_> pourquoi l'image inspire ?
<bonois23> dites pourquoi utilisez ubuntu au lieu de windows
<Abdelhak> cortexdz ??
<scodetto> Bonois ayant déjà vécu ça je crois que pour le moment c'est vraiment pas faisable
<scodetto> on a déjà essayer de ce voir 
<bonois23> qui 
<cortexdz> Oui abdelhak ?
<Abdelhak> réunion à Alger ??
<ahmed80dz> bien sur +1
<scodetto> un bon nombre de personnes (des gars d'alger et de tizi) mais la réunion s'est soldé par un echec royal
<cortexdz> Alger +1
<bonois23> alger et tizi deux visions differentes
<bonois23> annaba et constantibe aussi
<Abdelhak> Scodetto ??
<bonois23> bechar et oran aussi
<IdrisZ_> c'est ce que je veux dire scodetto
<Eddoud> c'est pas de la politique qu'on doit faire mais promouvoir un esprit libre 
<scodetto> Abdelhak si tout le monde participe je vais y être 
<bonois23> voila
<scodetto> IdrisZ j'avais saisi mais que veux tu ce n'est pas si evident que ça ^^
<bonois23> linux pour un jour linux pour toujours diront certains
<Abdelhak> ok, donc pr la région centre à Alger
<Abdelhak> pr la région Est : Annaba ??
<bonois23> on verra
<Abdelhak> Off, pein, bonois23 et zaki ??
<scodetto> Bonois23 le fameux on verra Algerien 
<scodetto> faut bien plus que ça ;)
<zaki> moi je suis a constantine 
<bonois23> la capitale du savoir
<zaki> hh
<bonois23> ok les gars passé une bonne nuit 
<bonois23> je m'excuse mais je laisse pas tombé l'equipe je l'espere
<Abdelhak> donc Eddoud, samy, ahmed80dz, aminetheone, cortexdz et moi sont d'accord pr une réunion physique à Alger
<bonois23> vous permettrez 
<bonois23> @+
<samy> bonne nui bonois a tres bientot
<IdrisZ_> oui bonne nuit Bonois2"
<Abdelhak> bonois23 : bon8
<zaki> @+ 
<Abdelhak> A+
<Eddoud> je peux mettre à disposition une visio pour la reunion 
<Abdelhak> une bonne info
<amintheone> je suis dac pr la reunion mais je trouve q c trop tot
<amintheone> prk ne pas attendre le 15 janvier une fois q tt le monde ai postulé pour un poste
<Eddoud> mais quel poste?
<scodetto> personne n'a dit que c'était ce Samedi 
<Eddoud> on a meme pas lu le document de Canonical 
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : entre la réunion du 31/12 et la réunion d'aujourd'hui 12 personnes sont pour une réunion physique à Alger
<scodetto> Aminetheone la réunion ne peut être organisé pour la semaine 
<Abdelhak> oui, amintheone, pkoi pas
<amintheone> voila comme ça on sera ki sont les resp et adjoint
<amintheone> saura
<amintheone> et puis on fait une repartition de travaille
<amintheone> et on fait le maximum pour que canonical nous admettent comme loco team
<amintheone> mi je sais pa dutt comment faut faire
<Abdelhak> inchaa Allah
<Eddoud> mais non 
<amintheone> mais non koi ?
<Eddoud> il faut avoir tous la atouts de son coté pour réactiver 
<Eddoud> il faut lire le document 
<Eddoud> !
<amintheone> justement les atout ces les groupe de travaille
<Abdelhak> oui, il faut Eddoud
<amintheone> les membres actifs
<Abdelhak> à mon avis, les deux
<Abdelhak> une restructuration au moins provisoire + la lecture du document
<scodetto> lol
<Eddoud> est ce que un loco team c'est les "COMITÉS"
<amintheone> groupes tu veut dire ?
<amintheone> mais ça c'est pour notre bien
<amintheone> pour qu'on puisse s'organiser en interne
<Eddoud> je ne veux que ça ;)
<amintheone> :)
<Abdelhak> oui c'est juste pr avoir un cadre organisationnel
<scodetto> autant d'optimisme ça fait chaud au coeur.
<amintheone> que-ce-qu'il nous manque pour devenir loco team ?
<Abdelhak> répartition des tâches...
<Eddoud> c'est ça la question 
<Eddoud> qu'est ce qui nous manque ?
<amintheone> est-que quelqu'un ici le sais ?
<Eddoud> bonne question 
<Abdelhak> c pr ça, j'ai dis les deux
<amintheone> wé
<Abdelhak> pr qui n'a pas le lien : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<samy> merci
<Eddoud> vous voyez un peu le contenu 
<Eddoud> c'est au mois une cinquantaine de pages
<Eddoud> moins
<Abdelhak> de rien
<scodetto> pas autant que ça
<Eddoud> si avec les liens ;)
<amintheone> qui est prêt à se charger de lire ça ?????
<scodetto> bein non 
<scodetto> pour être approuvé 
<amintheone> et de voir ce qui nous manque ????????????
<scodetto> ca se résume à quelque chose comme ça 
<samy> exactement
<IdrisZ_> tout le monde doit le lire
<IdrisZ_> ya pas grand chose 
<scodetto> Faire du bon boulot : avoir une ml active 
<samy> tout le monde lit !
<scodetto> site web active
<scodetto> une communauté qui bouge 
<scodetto> intall party and cie
<scodetto> des wiki 
<Eddoud> tout le monde doit lire 
<scodetto> des forums 
<samy> vous etes la ? vous lisez le doc ?
<scodetto> re
<Abdelhak> oui, samy
<Eddoud> au fait il y aura un examen LPI le 11/01 à Alger et normalement le  deuxième admin (butterfly) va venir 
<Eddoud> il faut s'appuyer sur lui 
<taziden> hey
<scodetto> salut Taziden
<Abdelhak> slt taziden
<samy> bonne idee kader
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : je veux participer mé malheureusement j'ai pas le temps
<Abdelhak> je suis vraiment dépassé
<Eddoud> il y a une team Algeria qui existe 
<Abdelhak> mé c'est une occasion pr discuter avec lui
<scodetto> oui
<Eddoud> on s'appui  sur elle 
<Eddoud> après on decide des actions qu'on doit faire 
<cortexdz> ;)
<scodetto> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dz
<scodetto> faut commencer par s'inscrire au Launchpad ça sera un bon début
<Eddoud> oui bien sur 
<Abdelhak> pr moi, c bon
<Abdelhak> j'ai déjà un compte ;-)
<Eddoud> chacun de son coté doit inviter les personnes à s'inscrire 
<scodetto> je crois que la plus part y sont 
<Eddoud> le plus gros potentiel c'est les étudiants 
<Eddoud> les jeunes ;)
<scodetto> parcontre mon compte sera bientot à écheance 
<scodetto> 04-03
<IdrisZ_> ok
<IdrisZ_> donc je vous laisse
<IdrisZ_> merci à tous 
<Abdelhak> ok, IdrisZ
<Eddoud> par contre chaque personnes qui se joint à la team doit passer par l'approbation de l'admin 
<IdrisZ_> et bonne nuit 
<Eddoud> Bonne nuit IdrisZ
<Abdelhak> bon8
<Abdelhak> A+
<IdrisZ_> @+
<scodetto> oui 
<ahmed80dz> bonne nuit et a plus
<scodetto> bonne nuit ahmed80dz
<Eddoud> donc c'est soit Djalil Oulmane
<Eddoud> ou ButerFky
<Eddoud> fly
<Eddoud> il y au moins un des deux qui réponds 
<Eddoud> c'est déjà ça 
<Abdelhak> Eddoud : essayez de prendre le contact avec lui pr ns organiser la réunion physique
<Eddoud> ok
<Eddoud> Abdelhak: essaye de faire un doodle 
<Abdelhak> ok
<Abdelhak> les dates proposées ??
<Eddoud> Bonne nuit tout le monde 
<scodetto> bonne nuit Eddoud
<Abdelhak> bon8 Eddoud
<Abdelhak> A+
<scodetto> les deux derniers samedi du mois de Janvier et les 2 premiers du mois de fevrier 
<scodetto> on aura ainsi le temps de voir 
<Abdelhak> ok scodetto
<amintheone> pr la reunion ???
<scodetto> oui
<scodetto> 22 / 29 Janvier 5 / 12 Fevrier 
<Abdelhak> ok
<amintheone> mes exam debutent le 23 fevrier
<amintheone> plutt janvier
<amintheone> 23 janvier
<amintheone> dc c pa sur pr moi
<scodetto> ah oui pas mal l'idée proposée
<scodetto> Pôle Jeux : Mise en place et promotion d'une section "Jouer Sous Ubuntu" avec présentation des différents jeux jouables en natif sous linux (ex: UT, Wormux, etc.) ainsi que les solutions d'émulation type Wine (qui n'est pas un émulateur) ou PoL. [Maska]
<scodetto> là je peux bien contribuer dès mnt, je suis un accros du jeux sous linux 
<amintheone> cool
<scodetto> allez bonne nuit les gars
<amintheone> bn8
<Abdelhak> bon, je vs laisse
<Abdelhak> bon8
<amintheone> bn8 les gars
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-09
<rohff> ya que des bots !!!!!!!!!
<rohff> pfffffffffffffffffffffffff
<rohff> Bijour a tous
<rooisto47> salam 3likoum !
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-03
<oix> ping Off 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-06
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<oix> plop
<Off> polp
<Off> oix: tu m'avais ping je sais pas quand
<Off> donc pong
<oix> lool oui :D
<Off> c'était pour quoi ?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-08
<oix> plop
<Siphax> bonjour 
<Siphax> oix
<oix> ça va Siphax ?
<Siphax> ca va
<Siphax> et toi oix
<oix> ba bien bien :) alors quoi de neuf ?
<Siphax> C'est la neige
<Siphax> personne ne peu sortire 
<Siphax> la route bloqué
<Off> o`u _a ?
<Off> ça*
<Off> wait, c'est quoi c'te locale oO
<oix> ba ici c'est le soleil, la route est dégagée, et tout le monde est dehors :p
<Siphax> aith yani à tizi-ouzou
<Siphax> nous sommes dans les hauteurs de la djurdjura
<oix> la capitale du bijou :)
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> tu as déja venue
<oix> bien évidemment :) je suis de Tizi ! ^^ et je compte bien faire venir Off un de ces 4 !
<Off> :-D
<Siphax> de quels région 
<oix> Tizi ville
<Siphax> ok
<Off> oix: j'risque pas de me faire choper par des téroristes hein ?
<Off> :-p
<Siphax> a bon
<Siphax> moi je suis un
<oix> Off: il n'y a pas que les terros comme légendes urbaines ici, il y a aussi les ogres :p
<Off> haha
<Siphax> l'année passé j'ai travalle comme un guide touristique pour un groupe d'allemagne qui venant pour visite aith yani
<Siphax> c'est pour la fêtes des bijous
<Siphax> i che haese Siphax
<oix> :D
<oix> l'activité de guide touristique se développe vraiment à Tizi, surtout avec les festivals, y a des artistes qui viennent chanter, et se retrouvent chanteurs-danseurs/touristes !
<Siphax> moi j'ai fait déja une formation INTHT de tizi-oujou de 2 ans
<Siphax> un BTS
 * oix se fait chier avec cPanel, et les cybers qui désactivent l'installation de logiciel, et donc ne pas utiliser de client FTP :S
<oix> à toutes, je vais revenir pour à nouveau envoyer le site fichier par fichier manuellement ^^
<Siphax> Off http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=366294Capture1.png
<Siphax> elle est bon cette capture d'écran de Mate-desktop
<Off> j'aime pas mate
<Off> ni gnome2
<Siphax> moi aussi, j'aime pas Gnome3 OSX
<Off> osx ?
<Off> rien à voir avec osx
<Off> OSX, c'est l'os, pas l'environnement graphique.
<Siphax> mais il ressenble beaucoup a osx avec muttre 
<Siphax> et le shell 
<Siphax> les développeurs de Gnome3 volent faire mac osx sous linux 
<Off> heu, non ?
<Siphax> http://www.clubic.com/linux-os/actualite-439044-convaincu-gnome-3-linus-torvalds-xfce.html
<Siphax> même linus torvald n'a pas raison
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-31
<areour> y a du monde?
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-02
<oix> plop
<Off> yop oix
<Off> ça va ?
<oix> yep Off :) et toi ?
<oix> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1CvVf9K7H00
<Off> oix: ça va
<Off> oh donc c'est un télépone
<oix> cool ! ça fait un baille !
<oix> oui, on s'en doutait un peu ^_^
<Off> je pensais surtout à une tablette
<Off> enfin, les deux en fait
<Off> mais pas à un téléphone
<Off> peut être une intégration avec Android
<Off> Bon, on le verra jamais dans ce pays de merde
<Off> j'espère qu'il sera porté vers d'autres téléphones histoire de l'essayer sur Gnex
<Off> +mon
<oix> mais si :p on voit de tout dans ce pays !! j'ai vu des trucs impossibles, ça ne m'étonnerait pas de le voir se vendre ici :p
<Off> j'espère
<Off> oix: il va y avoir un tedx sur tizi bientôt ?
<oix> yep
<oix> http://www.ted.com/tedx/events/7190
<Off> Oh, t'es l'organisateur \o/
<oix> ^_^
<Off> j'espère que je pourrais venir :-)
<Off> (je n'ai aucune idée de ce je ferais ce jours là, pour le moment, c'est tedx ! :-p)
<oix> j'y comptes bien !! c'est pour le 17 octobre
<Off> 17 octobre ?
<Off> sur le site, c'est indiqué que c'est en mars
<oix> Mars
<oix> pourquoi j'ai dit octobre ? o_O
 * oix re, il va se reconnecter depuis XChat
<oix> re
<Off> re
<Off> Oh, Ubuntu là, il l'ont fait tourner sur un Gnex
<Off> donc je pourrais l'essayer \o/
<oix> je t'avais dit qu'ils étaient sympas chez Ubuntu :p
<Off> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<oix> Yep :)
<Off> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<oix> je suis déjà entrain de regarder :)
<oix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ge8iHfHMngU <== c'est du KDE ou bien du Gnome ?
<Off> Haha
<Off> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXWnMTm7We8
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-03
<Off> http://www.marcelgreen.com/boutique/cuisine/230-cafetiere-expresso-manuelle-rok-ex-presso-5013995209148.html
<Off> Elle a l'air nice comme presse
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-04
<openminds> /dev/null
<Off> c'est à peu près
<Off> ça
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-05
<openminds> lol Off
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-30
<salah> Salut
<shel3over> hi salah :)
<salah> Hey shel3over
<salah> :)
<salah> How are you ?
<shel3over> fine :) and u ?
<shel3over> nobody talk in this chaneel ... salah
<shel3over> :p
<salah> great :)
<salah> Ah :D
<salah> I don't know I just login here
<shel3over> ubuntu user ? salah
<salah> Yep
<shel3over> u r welcome :)
<salah> how about you ?
<salah> ubuntu user too ?
<shel3over> what do u think ? :p i'm here all the time :p
<salah> nice :)
<salah> I'm looking for some help
<shel3over> ok :)
<shel3over> whats ur problem ?
<salah> I read this moring about ssh, remote control and all that stuff, but I can't find a place to try out
<shel3over> ssh gives u a shell like your local shell
<shel3over> if you want to play on a remote server there is lots of free ssh service
<salah> Could give a web hosting service or cloud that give me access through ssh
<salah> ?
<salah> Ah, great
<shel3over> salah, just as google about "free ssh service"
<salah> Yeah, I did that, but didn't give much help
<shel3over> and if u want more then ssh access u can try this web site http://host1free.com/vps
<shel3over> they give u free VPS :)
<shel3over> a small one for test :) 128mb RAM / 10GDISK / 1MB connection
<salah> thanks shel3over I'm going to try, that more than I ordered :)
<shel3over> salah, u r welcome / anytime :)
<salah> I just sign up, I'm waiting for the detail account to be send to my email, I have a good feeling this going to work :)
<shel3over> salah, 100% work :)
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-02
<F0xD3> salam wa3likom
<F0xD3> comment installer backtrack tools sur ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-03
<cYounes> Wech RAKOUM Les AlgéRIEnS ?
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-04
<shel3over> ino, http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Cloak-on-IRC
<malek> Salut les ubunteros ...et bonne année à tous au fait!
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-30
<med\> http://enotty.pipebreaker.pl/2014/12/30/who-wrote-systemd/ redhat-init
<med\> 2015 libc-redhat :-)
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-31
<med\_> Guest4578, bonne année 2015
<med\_> http://zezete2.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://zezete2.z.e.pic.centerblog.net/o/32d8e994.jpg
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-02
<med\> 2015 : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg3NzY
<med\> il vont la dépouiller
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-03
<adunosine> slm
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-04
<adunosine> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2017-01-04
<lei00> Salam tout le monde
<lei00> ya quelqu'un ?
#ubuntu-dz 2017-01-08
<axil> vava
#ubuntu-dz 2018-01-01
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne année Ubuntu-DZ :)
